# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Dreamingaze's Workbook

## dreamingaze

Welcome to my workbook!  I am not new to LD, but I am very interested in developing the skill into a serious practice, and in sharing the experience with other lucid dreamers (since most people I know don't understand what the heck I'm talking about!! LOL).  I don't normally participate in forums, but this one looks pretty great, so here I go!

Prior to October 2013, I experienced only a handful of lucid dreams in my life, most of which were triggered by nightmares.  Although the concept of LD always fascinated me, it wasn't until I had a mind-blowing night of spontaneous LD last October that I decided to get serious about learning HOW to LD rather than wait for them to come to me.  When I finished school in December, I finally had enough time on my hands to start practicing induction techniques, and was very pleased with my quick success!  I averaged 2-3 LD per week for a couple months.  Then things got stressful at work and my practice came to a dead stop.  However, I renewed my commitment earlier this month, motivated by my desire to use LD as a tool for self knowledge and spiritual exploration.  After several "partially lucid" dreams, I finally had a fully conscious LD this morning (two, actually) so I feel like I am back on track! FOCUS FOCUS FOCUS!!!  

*DREAM JOURNAL:*  My recall is good. I usually remember 2-3 dreams per night.  I am currently recording my dreams daily in a database I created.  My database makes it easy to store, analyze, and search my dream content.  I also keep a dream journal by my beside for night time note taking.

*SLEEP:*  Since I am currently not working, I sleep 9-10 hours per night. I have been going to bed between 12 and 2 AM.  The most comfortable time for me to wake up naturally is between 9 and 10 AM.

*REALITY CHECKS:*
read text or digital clocks
check my hands, count fingers
tell myself what I was doing for the last five minutes
ask myself what it means to be dreaming

*DREAM SIGNS:* 
lights in the sky (common nightmare theme is alien invasion)
animals
ex-boyfriends
places I used to live
feeling of "something isn't right"
flying

*SHORT TERM GOALS:*
return to my previous average of 2-3 LD per week 
complete a monthly contest task on this forum
talk to a DC
improve stabilization
basic summoning

*LONG TERM GOALS:*
5 LD per week
master WILD technique
fly to outer space to explore the nature of the Universe
master summoning

*LUCID/DREAM RECALL HISTORY:*
success with stabilization using hands, self talk, focusing on the ground, and spinning
flying is stunted, can't get very high
summoning and "control" of dream elements has been fairly unsuccessful
successfully walked through a closed window
successfully faced long term nightmare theme instead of running away
successful WILD (first time was the most bizarre experience I've ever had in my life!!!!!!!!)
success using galantamine supplement
success using DEILD
often become only partially aware, not fully conscious
partial awareness LD usually turn into sex dreams (which irritates me because it feels like the primal part of myself just takes over)

*CURRENT TECHNIQUES:*
MILD, including night time routine, incubation, daily affirmations
WILD (with WBTB)
binaural beats MP3 from BrainSync, as recommended by Rebecca Turner


 ::D:

----------


## dreamingaze

No LD last night.  I set my WBTB alarm for a bit earlier than usual.  I think it was too early because I couldn't muster the motivation to get up.  I'd only been asleep for about 3 hours at that point, so I think my usual 4.5 hours is better.  I have to be willing to get up and clear the fog from my brain before attempting to go back to sleep, or I just don't have any luck with LD.

----------


## dreamingaze

I was SOOO close to another WILD this morning!  I did my WBTB exercise at 7 AM when my husband left for work. After about 10 minutes of focusing, I started to feel a swaying in my body like a pendulum, a really loud roar in my ears, and then very dramatic body distortions.  I was holding onto consciousness as it was happening, excited that I was doing it again; but then my cat made some noise and it pulled me right out of it.  Dang it!  I couldn't get there again because I was too distracted with the various sounds all around me. I think I need to either try earplugs that time of morning, or go back to WBTB at 4 AM when no one is up.  My cats are still a problem at that time, but not as bad.

----------


## dreamingaze

I decided to motivate myself by posting my first WILD dream, which I had back in February when I was on a roll.  The dream is posted here:  
A walk after a WILD trip through a tunnel! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## dreamingaze

Yes, had a LD last night!  I went back to my original 4:30 AM WBTB.  I didn't get up for long, and didn't do any meditation, but I used my mantra as I went back to sleep.  Then I had this dream:

I am outside in a park.  I am not present in the dream, however, just observing.  I see a few kids running around and I have the awareness that they were just shoplifting.  I see an old woman lurking in the trees.  She seems curious about what the boys are doing, and I want to help her.  I then become aware that I am dreaming, and watch my own body materialize into the dream.  Once I am totally present in the dream, the dreamscape changes slightly (I can't really describe how…something to do with the texture or the light?????), and it feels like the old woman and I are in a separate layer of reality than the rest of the DC, yet we are still in the park.  

I introduce myself to the woman and we walk together for awhile.  I see a huge tree that I am compelled to show to the woman.  We approach the tree and we are both impressed by how gigantic the trunk is.  As I look more closely, I see strange faces carved into the bark.  They remind me of shamanic masks.  I decide it would be very interesting if the faces were lit up so we can see them better. I put my hands on the tree and focus on summoning light.  The faces begin to light up but not as much as I would like, so I push my will even harder.  I suddenly get the idea to use my voice to raise the vibration.  I begin to "sing" the light.  As I do this, the entire dream lights up, and then there is a violent explosion of light and the dream scene changes!  

I am now in a house.  It is very dark.  I am aware that I am responsible for a baby, a little boy.  I want to go explore.  I decide I have to take the baby with me.  I grab him in my arms then head for the door.  I feel slightly afraid to go through the door for some reason, then remind myself that I don't want my fear to inadvertently summon something nasty behind the door.  I go through the door safely.  It is still night outside.  I find a bicycle and get on, holding the baby very carefully in my arms.  As I ride, I become aware of just how tiny the baby is.  I can feel his warmth and heartbeat against my body, which is a very strange sensation.  As I continue riding down the road, I turn a corner and see a breathtaking city view that I've seen in a previous dream.  I stop to admire the view.

This feels like a huge success.  One of my short term goals was to talk to a dream character.  Check.  I am also quite fascinated by the spontaneous idea I had to use my voice like I did in this dream.  I am NOT a singer.  LOL.  But it had amazing results!

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome to intro class Dreamingaze!  :smiley: 

What an awesome ld! The part with the bark faces was really interesting and great idea to sing to lighten up the dream.

----------


## dreamingaze

Thanks, NyxCC!  Happy to be here among other dream explorers!

No LD last night, but I was pretty exhausted for some reason.  I did, however, have a dream about teaching a class how to use dream re-entry to explore their dream images.  The class was very excited.  LOL.  I have noticed that when I really start working at this, even when I don't have LD, I dream about references to them.  I have dreamed about explaining LDs, and even sharing previous LDs with other DCs.  I still consider these successes of a sort since my unconscious is wrestling with the idea.

I might try a supplement this weekend to help ensure I meet my goal of 2 LD this week.

----------


## dreamingaze

Well, no luck last night.  I've been really tired the last couple nights, so I'm wondering if it might be time to take a couple days off.  I've been pushing pretty hard for the last few weeks.  Pushing too hard is counterproductive, but I really want to reach my goal this week!

Yesterday, I started an art project to help focus my efforts on LD.  I am creating a 16x20 mandala.  The mandala represent the bridge between my conscious waking self and my unconscious, with lucidity in the center.  I am hoping to use the project as a sort of mindfulness exercise to help deepen my affirmations about LD.

----------


## NyxCC

> No LD last night, but I was pretty exhausted for some reason. I did, however, have a dream about teaching a class how to use dream re-entry to explore their dream images. The class was very excited. LOL. I have noticed that when I really start working at this, even when I don't have LD, I dream about references to them. I have dreamed about explaining LDs, and even sharing previous LDs with other DCs. I still consider these successes of a sort since my unconscious is wrestling with the idea.



This is a great sign indeed. I think that when one has such types of dreams, the next ld is just around the corner. It was quite funny, a while ago I had a non-ld where I was trying to ld and there was this lucidity meter that was like 75% full or so and in the dream I was wondering what to do, as in take supps or whatever to make the meter hit 100. Got an ld the next day or the day after.  :smiley: 

The mandala project sounds awesome. I like the idea about the bridge between the conscious and subconscious.  :smiley:

----------


## dreamingaze

Yes, huge success last night!  I had two LDs! And I accomplished a task of the month!  Despite deciding early in the day to give myself a break since I've been so tired, I set my alarm for 5 AM anyway.  I went to sleep thinking about finding a glass elevator for the task of the month (since regular elevators tend to be creepy for me).  I woke up right before my alarm after having a very memorable non-LD.  I felt really motivated after writing the dream in my DJ, so I decided to up my game with supplements.  I took 8 mg of galantamine and went back to bed.  I then had these two LDs:  

Creepy Medical Facility and a Glass Elevator - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I'm so excited!  I met several goals this week:  3 LD, I talked to a dream character, I found an elevator for the task of the month, and I found a good stabilization technique that prolonged my dream time significantly.   Galantamine almost always works for me, so I think it's a good option when I need just a little extra push.

 :Bliss: 
 :woohoo:

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats on the lds and the advanced totm!  ::goodjob::  Great dream control! I especially liked the part where you were thinking about having pasta and this led to the appearance of an Italian restaurant.  :smiley:

----------


## dreamingaze

I have taken the last several days off since I met my weekly and monthly goals for July, and I was tired!  It's time to start thinking about August goals now though...

Last night I had an interesting storm dream (common theme for me).  At one point, the twister took the shape of a scary ape-like creature and was terrorizing the person hiding next to me. The wind was terrifying and roaring all around me, and I was scared it was coming for me next. I told myself if it gets too intense I can just wake myself up.  I then wondered for a moment if that was true.  I decided to try to stay with the terror and see if I could survive it, which I did.  The strange "storm" left me alone. It wasn't a lucid dream, but it still feels like progress.  I've noticed a pattern over the last few weeks of standing up more confidently against negative DC.

----------


## NyxCC

I'm really starting to get suspcious of all those dreams where we know it's a dream, but continue with the scenario anyways. I think that's low level lucidity right there, we just need a little push in the right direction to detach a bit. Next time this happens, let us *remember that it is a dream and do our dream goal*s.  ::D: 

One interesting thing that came with lds is that they started changing non-ld contents. Among some of the changes were tornados. I used to dream about them quite often and get paranoid, but after summoing a few on purpose in lds, I feel more at ease and also don't dream about them as often.

----------


## dreamingaze

> I'm really starting to get suspcious of all those dreams where we know it's a dream, but continue with the scenario anyways. I think that's low level lucidity right there, we just need a little push in the right direction to detach a bit. Next time this happens, let us *remember that it is a dream and do our dream goal*s. 
> 
> One interesting thing that came with lds is that they started changing non-ld contents. Among some of the changes were tornados. I used to dream about them quite often and get paranoid, but after summoing a few on purpose in lds, I feel more at ease and also don't dream about them as often.



I agree, I think they are low level LD as well.  They feel like they just....aren't....quite....there!  I do think more focus on specific goals will help.  

I have also had the same experience with LD content changing non-LD content.  I had alien invasion dreams for many years, and they always played out the same.  And I always ran in terror.  Eventually I began to recognize the first signs of invasion in the dream, which resulted in lucidity.  These dreams were actually what motivated me to learn how to LD on purpose.  After I developed some ability to induce an LD, I had another invasion dream.  Rather than run, I decided to climb through the window TOWARD the descending spacecraft, and the energy immediately changed.  I have not had an invasion dream since then.  I keep hoping for a new variation of the theme, however, because the scenes of the ships coming down through the clouds were spectacular!  Or better yet, maybe I should try summoning them again!

----------


## dreamingaze

Just dropping in for an update. It's been a stressful month so far, looking for work and getting ready to start graduate school, so my lucid dreaming has come to a halt.  This is a bit frustrating after the great success I had last month, but there's just been too much going on to really focus on dreaming like I need to in order to make any additional progress.  I'm really not sleeping well, so even my normal recall is effected right now.  Hopefully thing swill settle down this week.  I'm setting a goal to have just one LD this week.  Fingers crossed I can focus enough for that.

----------


## NyxCC

Great to hear from you! Hope your things go as smoothly as possible on your end and will soon allow you to return to lding. I wish you a quick comeback to lucidity and unexpected bonus lds!  :smiley:

----------


## dreamingaze

Time to drop in for another update.  My dreaming practices have continued to be slow this month since I've been training for my new career, and I started graduate school.  Despite the disruptions, however, I had three LD in the last two weeks.  About a week and a half ago I had a vague LD with the help of supplements (8 mg galantamine).  My focus wasn't great, so nothing really happened.  I was aware, but the dream was hazy and grey.  I just couldn't get it together.  

Last night was a big success though.  I had two in a row.  I set my alarm to go off at 4:30 am.  I woke up briefly, then went back to sleep and had a WILD.  I was fully aware of the transition into the dream.  Once the strange vibrations stopped, I found myself in a fully formed dream but I woke up before I could do anything.  I went right back to sleep and did it again.  The second time, I focused harder on stabilizing the dream, then went on a walkabout.  I had a conversation with a DC who also knew I was dreaming!  I asked him several questions about the concept of Self, and I asked him for feedback about why my dreamscapes tend to be dark and sometimes unpleasant.  I told him I often wish for beautiful dreams.  He smiled, and told me to listen.  I heard music playing, and recognized a song with lyrics about beauty.  I then walked around some more.  I was in a busy mall.  I saw a food counter and decided I would try eating something, since I've not dreamed of eating anything for probably twenty years or more.  I saw a bowl of Sour Patch Kids on the counter, so I grabbed one.  The flavor was so intense I felt goosebumps all over my body!  I then continued on, walking through a maze of hallways.  I wanted out, so I faced a blank wall and tried to summon an elevator (inspired by last month's challenge).  It took some time, but a door finally appeared on the wall, and I pressed a small protrusion on the wall which opened the door.  I got inside and pushed another button, focusing on going outside.  When the door opened again, I found myself in a beautiful landscape.  All around were terraced hills, and the ocean was in the distance.  As I walked, I saw ancient ruins.  I saw something interesting in the far distance and I thought about trying to fly there to explore, but I started losing focus and woke up.

Given my lack of focus this month, I was thrilled with this success! I've had more success with the WBTB/WILD technique than anything else.  Even with my new schedule, I think I can still use WBTB successfully without disrupting my new life.

----------


## Tlaloc

Congrats on the LD's Dreamingaze! I can def agree - general life stress can really make focusing on LD'ing tough. Its trying to get that balance in a busy life I struggle with sometimes, which makes the odd surprise lucid dream such a treat! Good one! Cheers - T

----------


## NyxCC

Great dream! Congrats on the lds! I know life can be quite distracting, but we may still find a bit of time to prepare for more lds, whether it's while we're commuting, or waiting for class to start, we could do the occasional ADA/SAT, we can do RCs upon waking up, pre beb mild, etc. If one feels the need to ld, there is always a way. 

Best of luck with the new undertakings and awesome inspiring dreams!  :smiley:

----------


## dreamingaze

Hi everyone! I have been away for a long time, buried in graduate school, which put a real damper on my LD practice. I've had a few random LDs but my lucidity level was pretty low in most of them. I tried galantamine/choline several times with no success even though that used to work for me every time. I feel frustrated and disappointed with my stagnation but I know it's likely due to my mind being so preoccupied with school. However, I've been thinking a lot about dreams again lately, so I hope getting back on here and putting more energy into dreaming will put me back on track. I was very successful when I first started this adventure in 2014, so I am anxious to regain those skills. I always feel encouraged seeing so many people on here exploring the incredible potential of lucid dreaming.

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome back! I absolutely agree about feeling encouraged just by being here, it's an amazing opportunity to share this journey with so many like-minded people.  :smiley:

----------


## dreamingaze

Well, little luck this week with dreaming, but I'm trying to be gentle with myself and remember my body is in transition due to a drastic diet change, so my focus is limited. 

This morning I dreamed one of my regular dream signs, a fish aquarium. It was a huge tank full of small "happy" fish. Two new colorful (red and yellow) fish were added to the tank by someone else. In just a few hours the new fish grew substantially and started eating my other fish. I was very upset by this, and couldn't figure out how they grew so fast. I also wondered how to get them out. Back when I was having successful lucid dreams, this dream would likely have been a trigger for lucidity by questioning the strangeness of the rapid growth. Oh well. Next time!

----------


## dreamingaze

Well, I am still feeling frustrated.  Fact is, I have a lot going on in my life that is taking up mental space.  I feel like I just can't quite get my energy/motivation level up to that magic threshold that worked so well for me last year.  I'm not sure if my previous success is a motivator or an obstacle at this point.  

In any case, I did have a BRIEF moment this morning that feels like a baby step in the right direction.  Inspired by Daniel Love, I have the word "Dream" tattooed on my inner forearm as a permanent reality check.  Somewhere in my sleepy haze this morning, I dreamed I did a reality check on my arm.  I looked at "Dream," looked away and willed it to change, then looked back and it said something else.  I recall feeling surprised and realizing that my state check proved I'm dreaming, but I don't remember what happened after that.  I probably woke up since I think I was in a really light sleep, having slept in much later than usual.  In writing this now, I do realize this is a success, but I want more!   

Trying to figure out...what's it gonna take......

----------


## NyxCC

Hey dreamingaze, your past and current successes can only be a motivator. Your latest experience proves you are going in the right direction!  :smiley: 

Is the tattoo a permanent one?

----------


## dreamingaze

> Is the tattoo a permanent one?



Yep, it's a real tattoo.  I got it back in 2014 when I got serious about my LD practice.  I was on such a successful role that I committed myself with permanent ink.  When I find myself explaining the tattoo to people, it usually results in blank stares or raised eyebrows.   ::alien::

----------


## TheAnachronist

> Well, I am still feeling frustrated. Fact is, I have a lot going on in my life that is taking up mental space. I feel like I just can't quite get my energy/motivation level up to that magic threshold that worked so well for me last year. I'm not sure if my previous success is a motivator or an obstacle at this point.



Hi, dreamingaze!
I'm in pretty much the same boat as you.  Trying to get back into the LD routine, and it's not easy.  Especially with diet change, I think I might be experiencing the same thing.  I've had LD's in the past, and that fact makes it even more frustrating now that I'm having a hard time getting in touch with my subconscious. Patience is the key, I think...





> I have the word "Dream" tattooed on my inner forearm as a permanent reality check.



I've thought about getting a RC tattoo as well, and it's great that it seems it will work for you! Was this the first time you were able to RC with the tattoo in a dream?

----------


## dreamingaze

> I've thought about getting a RC tattoo as well, and it's great that it seems it will work for you! Was this the first time you were able to RC with the tattoo in a dream?



Hi Anachronist!  I do believe this was the first time I actually dreamed the RC tattoo.  When I first got it back in 2014, the main thing it did for me was keep me focused.  Although I am a tattooed person anyway, the act of getting the RC done in such a permanent way on my body was a very clear way of communicating to my sub/unconscious that I am "all in" and committed to building a bridge between my waking ego-Self and my unconscious.  I like having a powerful RC wherever I go since other handy things like digital clocks are not always available.  I am a huge fan of Carlos Castaneda, so using my hands as he recommended has been a comfortable go-to, but there's something more powerful about the written word...especially when it's tattooed right on my arm.  

And yes, patience is the key....I'm really trying to remind myself that I CAN DO THIS because I had amazing success before....which means I can do it again.

----------


## dreamingaze

Yay!  Despite feeling down in the dumps and totally tapped out yesterday, I had a lucid dream!  The dream is here.  

I have been focusing mainly on RCs throughout the day, and using a simple mantra at night.  I also started rereading Daniel Love's book, which I love.  I feel I just don't have the energy for more than that right now. But it worked!  This is the second time in a week that I dreamed my RC tattoo.  The first time I simply noticed it was wrong, but this time it triggered full lucidity.  All my LDs in the last year or more have been really low level, but I was fully lucid and thinking clearly in this dream!

 :woohoo:

----------


## bemistaken

> Yay!  Despite feeling down in the dumps and totally tapped out yesterday, I had a lucid dream!  The dream is here.  
> 
> I have been focusing mainly on RCs throughout the day, and using a simple mantra at night.  I also started rereading Daniel Love's book, which I love.  I feel I just don't have the energy for more than that right now. But it worked!  This is the second time in a week that I dreamed my RC tattoo.  The first time I simply noticed it was wrong, but this time it triggered full lucidity.  All my LDs in the last year or more have been really low level, but I was fully lucid and thinking clearly in this dream!



Congratulations!!! May you have many many more!

----------


## Bubblebee

Congratulations :-)

The tatoo is a neat idea, I might borrow that  :Cheeky:

----------


## dreamingaze

Well, I'm getting on here late today, feeling pretty wore out tonight but wanting to check in with my progress and touch base with my dream buddy. 

Last night was another success!  I did some low key meditation in bed before going to sleep, set my WBTB alarm, and did some mantras each time I woke up during the night.  I guess my talk with TheAnachronist last night about false awakenings inspired me, because I had my first FA in over ten years, and it resulted in a lucid dream.  I've had lucid dreams two nights in a row this week!  My dream is here.

 ::happyme::

----------


## dreamingaze

I have nothing to report but fatigue today, but I feel it's important to keep the dream mojo going by updating anyway.  Last night I felt so wiped out that I really didn't have any expectation of an LD. I set my WBTB alarm anyway, but I was hazy and out of it during my brief windows of wakefulness.  My dream recall is also zero this morning.  But that's OK.  It's been a really successful week already (two LDs that broke my dry spell!), so a down night is perfectly natural.  Hopefully it's brief though!

Also, I think the dream buddy program is such a great idea!  It's been really helpful this week to have someone to talk with and share ideas.  We both broke our dry spells since we started talking.  So awesome.

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats on the lds!  :smiley:

----------


## dreamingaze

I've been a little off in my entries the last few days, but I'm trying to do some catch up today since it's my day off.  I am thrilled that I had three lucid dreams this week!  They were all DILDs, but one was a bizarre hybrid between a DILD and a WILD.  The weird hybrid dream is here.  There was a lot of strange in that dream, and I am still pondering that experience.  

I went back and reread my workbook from the first entry and notice a theme:  tired.  I guess that has been my life for a long time now.  I've been working on my education and career goals for so long now it's hard to even imagine a life where I'm not climbing that mountain.  The finish line is finally within view now (hopefully next May), but it feels like I'm crawling on my belly toward that final victory.  Right now I am trying to rebuild my dreaming practice so I have something else of value in my life that is NOT about school.  My dreaming is just for me.  I feel I owe my Self the honor and attention my dreams deserve.  So, I am working on carving out more space in my life for this practice.  

I am doing really well with my daily RC, and I am using WBTB consistently.  However, I need to tighten up my DJ habits.  I go through phases where I record religiously, then times I just can't make myself do it.  So I think that is the thing I need to focus on over the next week.  I have recall every night, but I remember a lot more than a series of fragments when I write them down consistently.  I KNOW the DJ is central to a healthy LD practice, so I need to get back on track with my daily journal.

----------


## dreamingaze

Checking in after a long week of downtime.  Things have been a little hectic and I've been scattered, but I can feel my head clearing a little now so I am trying to get back on track with this and other things again.  I'm remembering dreams nightly, but haven't been good about writing anything down this last week.  

I'm working on developing goals for July.  My main goal is to have at least 3 LDs this month to match what I accomplished last month.  More specifics to come....

 ::reading::

----------


## dreamingaze

Yes!  Had two brief LDs this morning, both high lucidity.  Details in my dream journal.  Unfortunately, I was woken up by outside noise (cat and husband) before I could complete the TOTM I was planning on trying.  

I'm excited by the fact that my awareness has been so high in my recent LDs.  Last year, during a long dry spell, my LDs were mostly low level.  Looking back at the spreadsheet I created to keep track of my LDs, only 6 of the 21 I had last year were high level.  But....the 4 I've had in the last few weeks have all been high level!  This is very encouraging.  I am also encouraged by how many LD's I've actually recorded in the last few years since using my spreadsheet.   I started the spreadsheet back in 2014, and so far have 80!  So I'm doing better than I thought I was.  I guess I just get bogged down with school and lose sight of how well I've actually done with this.  I've been looking at the other DV Academy classes and think I may move into another more advanced course since I don't really feel like a beginner anymore.  To keep me motivated, I think I need to start focusing on more advanced goals since I feel comfortable now with the techniques work for me.  My biggest obstacle is stress and motivation, not ability.

----------


## Bubblebee

wow ! Congratulations on the LDs. Great that you're advancing so much, it must be a boost to your motivation. 

To bad about the noise (=, in my world its usually wife and kids...

----------


## NyxCC

Way to go dreamingaze!  :smiley:

----------

